# this week ive been smoking mostly...



## omgkush (Mar 18, 2015)

Super lemon haze. Bit of blueberry and critical mass too.


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 20, 2015)

Good choice maaaan ) Dont stop. go ahead and smoke next week too )


----------



## Beezcheeze (Mar 20, 2015)

Been smokin on my first harvest of some cheese tastey! And I have a few nugs of some blue dream left... One of my favorites


----------



## ghb (Mar 21, 2015)

100% cheese, would like a bit more variety but i can't say i'm not happy


----------



## Beezcheeze (Mar 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> 100% cheese, would like a bit more variety but i can't say i'm not happy


Just grew some 710 cheese. Heavy hitter heavy yeilder love it.


----------



## Foothills (Mar 21, 2015)

This week it's been mostly Vortex for me. I found around 6 grams in the bedroom closet about 4 days ago that has a 4 month cure on it now. It's been a very nice four days, I think.


----------



## omgkush (Mar 31, 2015)

This week has been mostly northern lights. Nice smoke but have to say I prefer the church. It's got a bit more bang


----------



## xtranger420 (Mar 31, 2015)

Purple skunk someone shared with me but won't share a clone lol


----------



## omgkush (Apr 2, 2015)

This past 2 days I've been most smoking gingerly but obtained what I was told is "nice kush" not heard of it before but may take a few to establish just how nice


----------



## omgkush (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm pondering whilst waiting to see how "nice" this kush is and think I might do fast and vast as next grow


----------



## Smokenpassout (May 1, 2015)

Been slowly smoking third harvest of Blue Mystic. Although she was a medium yeilder, the quality makes up for it


----------



## kimoolos (May 1, 2015)

Currently some Biodiesel, it's the shizzzzz


----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (May 12, 2015)

Like you, I've been all about that SLH so far. I recently did try some CBD from a buddy, that was. interesting.


----------



## bearkat42 (May 12, 2015)

Fruit punch. Smells amazing, smoke is OK. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## VirtualHerd (May 12, 2015)

Been smoking some S.A.G.E. I am really enjoying this one.


----------



## addseo1118 (May 15, 2015)

My favourite L&M = Liverpool & Manchester Utd. 

But now. i quit smoke everrrr.


----------

